# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μεταλλάξεις Φλώρου.

## Αντισυμβατικός

λουτινο


σατινε

----------


## tasos-mo

Φάτσα ο λουτινο.... Λες και του πήρες τον ηλιόσπορο από το στόμα(Τσαμπουκαλης)..Λυπάμα  ι το θηλυκό.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

o πρωτος απο οτι καταλαβαινω πρεπει να ειναι αχατης citron (;)  .Ο δευτερος που λεει pio πως μεταφραζεται ; ο τριτος απο οτι βλεπω και καταλαβαινω απο την αγγλικη ονομασια ειναι lutino

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το δευτερο ειναι στικτα φλωρια. το pío απο οτι καταλαβα απο μεταφραστη ειναι η διχρωμια

----------


## yannis

Καλησπερα!
γνωριζει καποιος τι μεταλλαξη ειναι αυτος ο φλωρος;

----------


## kostaskirki

> Καλησπερα!
> γνωριζει καποιος τι μεταλλαξη ειναι αυτος ο φλωρος;


Όπως φαίνεται στις φώτο είναι ιζαμπελ

----------


## yannis

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση!

θα ανεβασω αλλες 3 ακομα μηπως σε βοηθησουν καλυτερα.

Μου το εδωσαν για καφε μεταλλαξη,γιαυτο ρωταω,με μπερδεψε!

----------


## kostaskirki

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση!
> 
> θα ανεβασω αλλες 3 ακομα μηπως σε βοηθησουν καλυτερα.
> 
> Μου το εδωσαν για καφε μεταλλαξη,γιαυτο ρωταω,με μπερδεψε!


Καφέ και Ιζαμπέλ στα φλωρια είναι κοντινές μεταλλάξεις. Από κοντά βέβαια έχεις καλύτερη εικόνα αλλά από τις φώτο δεν φαίνεται ο καφέ παράγοντας να είναι έντονος.
Όπως και να έχει είναι όμορφο. Να το χαίρεσαι!

----------


## yannis

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες και τα καλα σου λογια!

----------

